# Bun with a hole in its ear!!!



## Jayme (Apr 10, 2013)

Today I went to my local pet store to get a litter pan and toys for Clover, and while I was there, I looked at the bunnies they had. The way this pet store works is that they will take in pets that people no longer can keep, and resell the pet. So as I was looking at the rabbits, I saw an absolutly adorable mini lop, and when I picked him up he was just fine and he melted in my arms. Then as I was petting his ear I noticed there was a huge chunk missing out of it! It didn't look infected or anything, and it looked as healed as it was ever going to be, but I just couldn't imagine what happened to this poor little guy  It took all my self-control to not get this little guy on the spot because he was so cute, even without that piece of ear.


----------



## JBun (Apr 10, 2013)

Awww, poor little guy. That is quite a chunk out of it. Could have been from a fight with another rabbit, or maybe a cat or dog bite.


----------



## Junior_Babbeeyy (Apr 10, 2013)

I would of adopted him in a heartbeat.


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 10, 2013)

Sometimes they put tags in the ears of rabbits (especially outside of the US) like you might for a cow. They're pretty big, and could leave a hole like that, or it could just be an old fight wound.

http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Skin_diseases/Mechanical/Tag/Tag.htm


----------



## Jayme (Apr 11, 2013)

Since I saw him I haven't stopped thinking about him, and I'd love to go get him, but I still need to take care of my first bunny....but I really want to bring him home!


----------

